# 5000 posts for On a call.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Brian thats a lot of crap you've been able to cram in........................
only joking buddy always an interesting read, with thoughtful and helpful comments. Maybe now we could get a photo or 2 of these hunting and fishing trips!! Come on let see you get with modern technology!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Brian ! I'm with Matt.... PICS PLEASE ! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes congratulashuns !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What I really ment was good job !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can only emagine what your pictures look like !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you, I appreciate your help more than you do mine.

As for photos perhaps I can take this computer to someone that will show me what the issues or settings problems are.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Brian! 5000 that is Quite a Lot and I thought Matt and Don was ahead of everyone! LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It may not be your computer at all it may be your camera settings, I know my camera at one time was set to where the pictures were way too big for the site to accept. It may be worth looking at. Just borrow someone else's camera besides Cats!!! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The site resizes the photo as it uploads it, camera setting have nothing to do with it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> It may not be your computer at all it may be your camera settings, I know my camera at one time was set to where the pictures were way too big for the site to accept. It may be worth looking at. Just borrow someone else's camera besides Cats!!! LOL


LOL I swear I didn't put him up to that Cat....


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> LOL I swear I didn't put him up to that Cat....


Yeah---sure Don.lol.

Hey Brian---







on your 5000.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should know I'd say it myself Cat, besides ... there is no etch-a-sketch reference.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

...I had to smile at being in the company of Dave, however he is able to load his photos.

Went out with the kids today north of Lansing, Mi. I have never seen soooo many road kill deer every half mile there was at least one often more for about 10 miles. We floated a river, son saw an otter and we almost got a doe with the bow we brought. A boy about my sons age was comming back up stream with a huge 8. Might have to head up there come gun season.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Jus Messing with ya Cat!! and Don You Know Better!!! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> ...I had to smile at being in the company of Dave, however he is able to load his photos.
> 
> Went out with the kids today north of Lansing, Mi. I have never seen soooo many road kill deer every half mile there was at least one often more for about 10 miles. We floated a river, son saw an otter and we almost got a doe with the bow we brought. A boy about my sons age was comming back up stream with a huge 8. Might have to head up there come gun season.


That's great to hear Brian. I haven't seen much movement as far as bucks moving here. I think the rut is gonna be a little later this year. Never tried float hunting, sounds cool though. Tell your boy Good Luck !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes good luck Brian,how about some photo's from the trip I'm sure your son will help you out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Whidh river ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The River runs thou it.

We ( my daughter, son, and I ) loaded up the canoe. A flat back Grumman with a five horse Merc powering it. They thought it was cool running up river. We would paddle for awhile, float for a bit and run some more.

The river is the Maple, north of Lansing. There were a number of deer hunters running up and down with nice big john boats. This is a deep and wide river. There are loads of deer in there. I found several trails that looked like cow paths. I may just hunt there opening day







.

Want to come Tom ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the offer but Dad and the nephews will be here for the week. Good luck !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Guessed as much anyhow. Have you ever hunted up in that area ? I was shocked at the amount of road kill.


----------

